# Helmet help, what's a good full face choice that'll breath well.



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

I've got a Giro Switchblade and I'm told it will spontaneous combust upon impact so I was wondering if anyone here could help me find a helmet that has breathability and good strength in a full face. I'm an AM/FR dude from the desert so heat control is huge.........:devil:


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

I learned the hard way.










This was my specialized deviant, cool and comfortable, but did not survive a relatively minor fall. My quest for the ultimate full face continues as well....


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

arghhh, and I thought you were just trying to spook me. If that's what a more "aggro," helmet than mine did then I'm a more than a little concerned. Tell me this though? Every single fellow on Team Sanchez wears non full face, and I also noticed in your thread "resurrecting old features," that you were sporting a non fully (props on the sick style points BTW). So what's up with that?????


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

wasea04 said:


> arghhh, and I thought you were just trying to spook me. If that's what a more "aggro," helmet than mine did then I'm a more than a little concerned. Tell me this though? Every single fellow on Team Sanchez wears non full face, and I also noticed in your thread "resurrecting old features," that you were sporting a non fully (props on the sick style points BTW). So what's up with that?????


You could always pack a FF helmet with you if you have the capacity with your pack and only wear when launching off the gnar and doing gnarly descents. That's what I do, I usually don't climb with a helmet at all and only don for the nasty stuff. I have a Bell Ballistic which is fairly light for a FF, but doesn't vent the best on longer rides in the summer. I've hear the Giro Remedy vents well and has a removeable interior padded shell that is washable. I think if you are launching stuff, especially with rock, it would behoove you to wear a FF, but that's just my opinion.

JG


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

It behooveth me that behoove is in your vocab arsenal, yeah I agree, it'd suck to have to rebuild your face. I heard from some guys over in the DH/FR forum that the Remedy can be modified by removing the vent covers making the helmet less picturesque but much more functional for air movement.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

wasea04 said:


> arghhh, and I thought you were just trying to spook me. If that's what a more "aggro," helmet than mine did then I'm a more than a little concerned. Tell me this though? Every single fellow on Team Sanchez wears non full face, and I also noticed in your thread "resurrecting old features," that you were sporting a non fully (props on the sick style points BTW). So what's up with that?????


terrain is actually soft except for the trees, besides, I've got no teeth but my eyes are good, so goggles protect my few remaining physical assets. I've got a Remedy, wear it (and use it ) quite a bit, just not lately. It's feeling kinda big and bulky, but I've definatly subjected it to several impacts and it's worked and lasted.

I've decided that if I need ventalation I'll just take the helmet off, what I _need_ is protection. I just want to try on all the different helmets and find that one that feels best on my head and then I'll finally be content and won't have any excuse for not wearing it.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks bros, I'm hititng the sack, I'm taking a friend who got a new bike for his first ever run down the barrels.............do you think I should forget to yell drop when he's following me tight. :devil:


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

wasea04 said:


> It behooveth me that behoove is in your vocab arsenal, yeah I agree, it'd suck to have to rebuild your face. I heard from some guys over in the DH/FR forum that the Remedy can be modified by removing the vent covers making the helmet less picturesque but much more functional for air movement.


Sorry, I have been "behooved" as of late, with my counselor telling me in a recent marital counseling session that it would "behoove" of me not to give my wife more attention. I just can't get that word out of my head ever since, especially since I really just want to get out and ride more.

You St. Georgian's make me jealous with all the riding you guys do this time of year. I rode down there for the first time exactly a year ago and had a blast. Thanks for the pics and trail stoke.

JG


----------



## PSI (Mar 9, 2005)

two ventilated ff helmets that have been discussed in these pages in the past are the Pryme AL and the Specialized Deviant. Both in a class above the switchblade style all mountain helmets and below true full-faces. personally i haven't tried either so i cant make a recommendation.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

If the Switchblade fit you well try out the Remedy. When I was full face shopping I found a lot of the helmets just didn't fit my head. It would be _presumptuous_ to buy without trying.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

I had a Giro Remedy, swapped it for the Speshy Deviant.

I posted pictures of both helmets side-by-side and weights about a year ago. You can find them in a search.

The Speshy is considerable lighter, less bulky and has more vents.

Having said that, neither is fun to wear if much pedaling is involved and I've gotten away from wearing a full face altogether for anything short of lift-accessed.


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

I still think the Vigor Vamoose II, for the money, is the best buy. Avoid _anything _carbon.


----------



## RSutton1223 (Aug 22, 2006)

I use the Specialized Deviant and it is more vented than most, but it is still a FF. It's going to be hot regardless.


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

jncarpenter said:


> Avoid _anything _carbon.


Why? Many (most?) carbon helmets use the carbon layer as an asthetic more than anything else, and if I'm not mistaken they meet the same requirements as any other. Am I missing something?


----------



## tald (Jun 28, 2004)

I am currently using the MET Parachute, which is similar in concept to the Switchblade - XC helmet with jaw protection, made for pedaling.
So far it has saved my jaw in a nice faceplant to rock (though I did feel like hangman for several days after...). I wouldn't count on it for freeriding or downhilling, but for the added jaw protection on technical singletrack with some small/medium drops its working nicely. Another option I have seen is the Casco Viper. I don't know too much about it except that its significantly more $$ than the MET.


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

Nick. said:


> Why? Many (most?) carbon helmets use the carbon layer as an asthetic more than anything else, and if I'm not mistaken they meet the same requirements as any other. Am I missing something?


I thought we'd already covered this. Carbon offers very minimal weight advantage for the compromise of strength & impact resistance it has proven time & again in MTB helmets. Not to mention it costs twice as much & should be replaced in the event of a crash.

But by all means, if you want to buy carbon....go for it.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

okay, I got to say it, how can anyone recommend a light weight xc full face when you look at the terrain and what these guys are doing!?

my deviant was not carbon, my remedy is. The remedy has survived many crashes much worse than the one that took out the deviant. I'm sorry I have to bag on the deviant but it was a $120 throw away helmet (I actually got a RA and sent it off, they sent me a 20% off coupon, but there is no longer a crash replacement policy). I literally spit fiberglass after and got a couple minor facial cuts! I didn't listen to the riders that said it is too whimpy and bought it anyway.

One observation I made while pondering a new helmet is the cheap 661's have a crash replacement policy but the swanky carbon ones don't...


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a Troy Lee Chito Composite. While expensive (I got mine for $200 on a sponsorship discount) strength to weight and style points there is nothing better than Troy Lee.

Crimson


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

And now we're back to needing a helmet that BREATHES WELL. 

I didn't intend to imply that there isn't a carbon FF on the market worth it's cost at some point. I was simply giving a recommendation along the parameters that the OP was looking for. Most lightweight xcish/ good breathing carbon lids aren't worth it (IMHO), but again...if you must have carbon for style points, go for it.

I know for myself, when I press my FF into service...it's usually a pretty spectacular display . I typically feel better about _not _wearing CF at that point. YMMV


----------



## tald (Jun 28, 2004)

Emmm... read the thread again. Forget the XC fullface lids suggestion.


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

jncarpenter said:


> I thought we'd already covered this. Carbon offers very minimal weight advantage for the compromise of strength & impact resistance it has proven time & again in MTB helmets. Not to mention it costs twice as much & should be replaced in the event of a crash.
> 
> But by all means, if you want to buy carbon....go for it.


Whoa whoa, slow down. I'm not arguing for carbon helmets. Nor did I ever talk about weight savings, I know its minimal. My point was that even carbon helmets are held to the same safety standards as a composite, for whatever that is worth, and a shot to a carbon lid that will break it would likely leave its non-carbon version in need of replacement. If the idea of impact "resistance" implys more than one real head shot you could be taking a risk. (I say that generally, not that you necessarily think that)

I wear a Troy Lee D2 composite. That was coming off of a Bell Bellistic. I tried the Remedy and 661 but they just didn't fit well. The D2 is slightly less stuffy, but certainly not what I'd call well ventilated. IMO, if I'm riding something that calls for a full face, I accept that I may be hot. I'd buy another Bell. I think its a good value. I'd buy another D2, or even a carbon if I could get a sweet deal.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

My Pryme AL is well vented for a full face but It's too hot for extended pedalling.


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> My Pryme AL is well vented for a full face but It's too hot for extended pedalling.


Agreed. I have the Pryme AL and the Giro Switchblade. The Pryme is comparably a furnace. Great for rides if the temp is <40F I sort of alternate them as winter/summer helmets.

The XC full face market is woefully under served.


----------



## lefrog101 (Feb 10, 2008)

Casco Viper MX

http://cgi.ebay.fr/CASCO-MTB-DH-HEL...ZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122#ebayphotohosting

can also see it on chainreactioncycles.com

oufff, that was long....that seems perfect.....but i would personnally go with the Specialized Deviant


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

I've got the Giro Remedy which vents well, lightweight and has the removable cheek pads. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

lefrog101 said:


> Casco Viper MX
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/CASCO-MTB-DH-HEL...ZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122#ebayphotohosting
> 
> ...


Nice find with the Casco. I'm looking to a 'cooler' ff too. I'm starting to hit the jumps in sweaty Houston and would like to still be proctected when the temps get over 90f.

It's going to be a choice between the Deviant, Parachute and now the Casco.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

that Casco looks way sweet but until the dollar catches up with the euro I'll pass. Dang it all, the Deviant looks so cool as in breathable but ah, I don't want it to break. I'm probably going to go for the Remedy.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

Well it's done now, I went with the Giro Remedy in Matte Ti or Gold/Black depending on what's in stock. It came down to the Deviant, Pryme AL, and Remedy. I went with the Remedy because my LBS carries it and I have store credit with them. But for actual MTB reasons the Deviant sounded a little too fragile, The Pryme AL was on par with the Remedy to me, they're a great choice too. So thats it, The Remedy won out in my little quest. Thanks for everybody's input, oh BTW, I intend to modify for better venting.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

good call, I think it's important to be realistic and consider the possibility that you will need the protection. Not something anyone likes to think about, but having it on is one less thing to think about, i.e. confidence booster. There's a couple jumps that I've been skipping because I didn't have my FF on, nice to have the excuse...:smilewinkgrin:

I am giving some thought now to the hits my Remedy carbon has taken and maybe a yearly helmet update is a good idea.


----------

